# Blue Mystic



## GrowinGreen (Feb 20, 2010)

Has anyone actually seem a pheno that has blue hues?


----------



## pickle (Feb 20, 2010)

nope. Mine were all green.


----------



## Mutt (Feb 20, 2010)

GrowinGreen said:
			
		

> Has anyone actually seem a pheno that has blue hues?


the buds on mine had a slight blue hue.


----------



## legalize_freedom (Feb 20, 2010)

LOL....talk to leafminer, it's his favorite plant


----------



## GrowinGreen (Feb 20, 2010)

yeah I read about Leafminer's bad experience.. that sucks. But it happens! Hopefully I get lucky with some dank pheno that turns neon blue! ha

What about Wonder Woman. I've read about a lot of peoples turning purple, so that would be real cool!


----------



## Mokey1 (Feb 26, 2010)

A friend has a single plant that vegged for 3 and 1/2 months.  Currently in 12-12 for about 6 weeks.  She was topped and very heavy in bud.  She is with 5 other plants (different strains) all at 6 weeks of 12-12 and this one by far is the heaviest in bud.  So much so that she needed to be staked as she was pulling over the plant.  Once stacked she had to be reigned in as there was concern she would break under the weight.  She looks nice and frosty but at this point she still doesn't look blue.  This pheno is shorter than any of the other 5 plants.  She sits on top another pail just to be closer to the light.  21 inches of height at last check.  Most of the other plants are in the 30" to 34" in height.  Hope this helps.


----------



## leafminer (Mar 11, 2010)

legalize_freedom said:
			
		

> LOL....talk to leafminer, it's his favorite plant



:rofl::bolt:

Mine were quite blue actually. And huge. And, oh I dunno, maybe 5-6 oz per plant, (4ft tall incl. colas) indoors, in 3 gallon pots. Boy was I impressed. :bongin::confused2::cry:


----------

